# Looking at V8s lately, need some inspiration



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

Within the past 5 weeks, I have seen 2 really well-kept Audi V8s. I got around to talking with the owner of the second one; I was able to go around the block in it with him and the car looks like it's perfect for what I'd like to start working on next.
Would any of your guys mind posting shots of your V8s in this thread? OEM, moddified, wrecked, I don't care. 
Thanks!


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Looking at V8s lately, need some inspiration (VertigoGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VertigoGTI* »_Within the past 5 weeks, I have seen 2 really well-kept Audi V8s. I got around to talking with the owner of the second one; I was able to go around the block in it with him and the car looks like it's perfect for what I'd like to start working on next.
Would any of your guys mind posting shots of your V8s in this thread? OEM, moddified, wrecked, I don't care. 
Thanks!

honestly, you should look at the V8 forum on Audiworld, or the original forums on Audifans-- they have the longest history and largest knowledge base on the V8 of which I'm aware (keeping in mind that I'm a V8 n00b)


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: Looking at V8s lately, need some inspiration (sieben)*

Yeah, but you have a manual 4.2. That removes any and all noob factors.


----------



## hassenrennen (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: Looking at V8s lately, need some inspiration (VertigoGTI)*

http://www.audiV8.com
http://www.audi-fans.de
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audictd (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Looking at V8s lately, need some inspiration (VertigoGTI)*

You could also try motorgeek.com or http://www.justfourrings.com with regards to the V8's
Here's an old pic of mine:


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: Looking at V8s lately, need some inspiration (Audictd)*

That's a nice one! Still have it?


----------



## Audictd (Oct 7, 2007)

Yup...still have the BLK one, the Cayenne car in front is sold though. It's an old pic and it looks a lot different now.


----------



## 1979GTI16V (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: (Audictd)*

dang....those wheel have to GO!!!


----------



## Audictd (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (1979GTI16V)*

They are gone...like I said, it's an old pic


----------

